# yardman specs needed



## mumptia (Nov 24, 2010)

First post here.

Is there a site or reference available for determining the briggs service specs on these yardman set-ups?

Model # is 117-438D501

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What kind of service spec info are you looking for?

You may be able to find what your looking for with the model number of your engine, at the Briggs website.


----------



## mumptia (Nov 24, 2010)

bore dia
ring end gap
torque
cam/crank

the usual. I just need a briggs model # 

I'll check at B&S

thanks


----------



## mumptia (Nov 24, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> What kind of service spec info are you looking for?
> 
> You may be able to find what your looking for with the model number of your engine, at the Briggs website.


No luck at B&S

No numbers on engine, shroud, valve cover etc.......

Sticker on mower base partially scraped.

Its a 6hp, but that isn't doing much for me.

Frustrating. Assembly line cheap mower. Not stamped like the the old mowers


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

mumptia said:


> No numbers on engine, shroud, valve cover etc.......


Are you sure your looking at the metal shroud possibly under the plastic cover that is covering it? Should be stamped into the metal on the metal shroud right above the head.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Take a look here for some info you can use.

http://www.perr.com/tip17.html


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Could also be stamped in shroud above the muffler.

I could not find your model number listed at the MTD site. The closest I could come shows that it used this engine: B&S 6.0 HP 12V802-2376-A1

You might have a look at this Briggs Link for help on locating the model number


----------



## mumptia (Nov 24, 2010)

dj722000 said:


> Are you sure your looking at the metal shroud possibly under the plastic cover that is covering it? Should be stamped into the metal on the metal shroud right above the head.


Where is the dummy smilie?:drunk:

Found the numbers. 

Something didn't seem right so i went looking for the shroud (once I realized it wasn't with the rest of the parts) and of course it was on the deck of another mower and the kids who owned it were completely lost ( even though they are the ones who put it there).

Sigh........ hehe 30 kids in the class tearing down 15 engines. What can ya do?

Just when I thought I've dealt with every brain fart grade 10 kids had to offer................

I'll post when it roars to life and the kids all high five.

Thanks for the help


----------



## mumptia (Nov 24, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> Could also be stamped in shroud above the muffler.
> 
> I could not find your model number listed at the MTD site. The closest I could come shows that it used this engine: B&S 6.0 HP 12V802-2376-A1
> 
> You might have a look at this Briggs Link for help on locating the model number



Beleive it or not the 12V802 -2376-A1 is the model type and code for this engine.

I was looking for typical briggs numbers like 60000 series, 92000 or 120000 series models etc... you know.

I'm not sure my books have specs on this model. No worries though, a buddy of mine should have it.

Kids are coming in soon. Sound llike something they should be looking for any way


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

mumptia said:


> Beleive it or not the 12V802 -2376-A1 is the model type and code for this engine.
> 
> I was looking for typical briggs numbers like 60000 series, 92000 or 120000 series models etc... you know.
> 
> ...


This would be a 120000 series engine, regardless of the letters. It's a 12cu. in. Quantum series engine. You can find Specs for most Briggs engines on their Check Chart


----------



## jeniffer (Feb 12, 2011)

*General*

I come here accidentally and see your information, thanks for your sharing. Your statements are all very reasonable, also let me learn a lot, thank you!


----------



## jeniffer (Feb 12, 2011)

hi.nice..........


----------



## jeniffer (Feb 12, 2011)

I come here accidentally and see your information, thanks for your sharing. Your statements are all very reasonable, also let me learn a lot, thank you!

Hotel Seaview in kanyakumari | Kanyakumari tourist places | Vivekananda rock memorial


----------

